# Getting married in Dubai



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I may come to Dubai for work.
Since I am not yet married and, reading in the forum, it is not advisable to live with a girl unless you are married... then I am asking now.. does someone knows how to get married in Dubai?
The procedure, if it is possible, how long odes it takes, which kind of paperwork is required?

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have just the article for you. 

The costs and procedures to walk down the aisle - The National Newspaper

-


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I found a forum where someone posted this: 

As regards living with your girlfriend just pretend you are married. no-one will ask you any different unless you tell them. just refer to her as the wife. It's not as if you have to carry a copy of your marriage certificate around with you in your wallet. You won't be able to bring your girlfriend out on your work visa though. if she's coming out she'd have to have her own job sourced out here and be sponsored by her employer. same would apply to you. You can only sponsor a partner on your work visa if you are married. There is the option of getting married out here in a Sharia court which i'm told is very easy to do and only applies here. You would be married in the eyes of UAE law but it would mean nothing back home. I'm not entirely sure of all the facts but could be worth looking into.

My question is: does someone knows what is this Sharia marriage and how to get it?

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A Sharia marriage is for muslims only and not available to non-muslims.

Just bear in mind that co-habiting is illegal. Many people do it and_ most_ get away with it, but it is still against the law.

-


----------



## life travel (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Can someone advice me of a very good Family Law Lawyer / Firm ( for non-muslim matters) in Dubai ? Someone with a knowledge of Indian Laws would be helpful.

Thanks !


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

biancanevo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I may come to Dubai for work.
> Since I am not yet married and, reading in the forum, it is not advisable to live with a girl unless you are married... then I am asking now.. does someone knows how to get married in Dubai?
> ...


I got married here last September in Christ Church, Jebel Ali.
You will both need a certificate of no impediment to marry which has to be certified by your embassy here.
Also a batism certificate for the church
If you google Christ Church Jebel Ali or the Holy Trinity Church Dubai the page will give you all the details.
It took around a month of planning.
Hope this helps.


----------

